# Pet/ct skull base to mid thigh



## evrue (Nov 7, 2013)

Dr. notes say: PET scan was performed from base of skull to thighs using attenuation correction technique following intravenous administration of 10.54 mCi if F -18 with imaging performed after quietly resting for 1 hour post injection. Patient's blood glucose at the time of injection was 108mg/dl.  CT of neck, chest and abdomen performed for correlation with PET scan. What CPT code should be used?  I came up with 78815 but the doctor says it is 78812.  Can anyone lend their expertise??


----------



## meo59101 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limited PET*

You are correct.  78815 describes a PET scan with concurrently acquired CT...; limited area, skull base to mid-thigh.
78812 is the PET scan only; limited area, skull base to mid-thigh.


----------

